# Expressvu Ipg Change



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

On the 28th of july, expressvu will be making major changes
to ther ipg guide. They will also be adding 26 new channels
by the end of july. All expressvu subs are being informed to 
download new software on channel 250 cas to get new ipg 
or you will be denied access to channels, pop up 005 will 
occur.

Rumor: Speaking to a csr, vu will be adding super dish when 
new 6000 arrives late summer.


DCXFORDGM


----------



## MikeJ (May 1, 2003)

My ExpressVu 6000 has already downloaded the new software shown on channel 250.


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

MikeJ said:


> My ExpressVu 6000 has already downloaded the new software shown on channel 250.


You downloaded 431 software I take it, have you seen the new 
guide. I have another question for you, when you change 
channels do you hear a poping noise, I have spoken to vu
about this for awhile and while I am doing this the poping 
noise go's away. I t comes and goes , doesn't matter which 
channel, if you reset 6000 noise stops , after about 2 days
it comes back.

Any ideas would be helpfull

DCXFORDGM


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

I to just received the upgrade on my 3100. I was hoping that a expressvu user might be able to help me with setting up my dish for 82 and 91. The problem that I am havin is with locating the AZ EL and Skew for both satellites. I have attempted to use the same skew that I use for my E* dish, however I can only get 82 or 91 and not both (using 2 legacy LNB's and 1 SW21). My zip code is 23927. Any suggestions on where I might get this information from? 

Thanks,

Rocco


----------



## MikeJ (May 1, 2003)

My software that was downloaded for my ExpressVu 6000 is "E426CNAD-N".

Tomorrow I have a satellite expert coming over with meters and stuff to properly aim my two dishes for 91 and 82 so I get better signal strength. He told me he can calculate the skew by using his meter.


----------



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

The Skew should be the same as on Dish500 for 110 and 119


----------



## RJS1111111 (Mar 23, 2002)

Claude Greiner said:


> The Skew should be the same as on Dish500 for 110 and 119


It might be similar, but is it really the same?

These are at different places along the arc,
so the skew should change, at least a little,
I'd think.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

At a given location skew will NOT be the same for DISH and ExpressVu. As RJS said "these are different places along the arc" and the because of that the skew will not be the same. I think Claude may have thought that skew would be the same because the separation between satellites is the same (for DISH 119 and 110=9 degrees, for ExpressVu 91 and 82=9 degrees). You can use the same dish, but the azimuth, elevation AND skew will be different for each vendor.

The easiest way to find the skew for either DISH or ExpressVu is to go to a site like http://sadoun.com/Sat/Installation/Satellite-Heading-Calculator.htm
Don't pick a satellite from the choices listed, just input the heading of the dish. Using a dish 500 for ExpressVu this would be 86.5 (91+82 divided by 2). Put this in the satellite west longitude box and either pick your city or put in your latitude and longitude and press the calculate button. This will give you the azimuth and elevation and the tilt (skew). The skew number needs to be added to 90 if you are in the east and subtracted from 90 if you are in the west.


----------



## DCXFORDGM (Jul 15, 2003)

Expressvu Model 6000 Recieved Update Aug 10/03 Early Morning. Channels Are
Now Better Located, Alot Of Spots Where New Channels Can Go. No Tsn-hd Or 
Discovery-hd Yet On A Sub. Waiting And Wanting.

Anybody Know When Dish Is Releasing There New Hdtv Model Without Pvr To 
Replace 6000?. Reason Would Like Vu To Start Selling A New One. I Had Three
6000, Just Sold 3 Of Them On Ebay. Thinking Of Selling Third One<used> On 
Ebay Before New Vu Hdtv Box Comes Out! Anybody Have A Time Table For Vu, My
Understanding From A Csr That They Are Testing A New Hdtv Box But Release 
Date He Was Not Able To Fill Me In But He Said Soon To Compete With Starchoice 
New Dsr500.

Dcxfordgm


----------



## D Plantz (Apr 22, 2003)

Would the skew setting be 90 if I am only pointing at 91 with a dish that can except 91 and 82. I used the calculator at sudan sat and got 

37.2r an elavation 208.3 for azmith and 20.5 for skew. I added the skew to 90 and got 110.5

using the method of finding a midpoint between 91 and 82
I got an elevation of 38.8
an azmith of 202.2 and a skew of 106.2

I am in zip code 02131 Roslindale, Ma 
I want to make shure I get my angles corect so I can find the sat.


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

AHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! Finlly got it!! Thanks - Bill R - Had to run check switch multiple times before everything came out okay. 82 & 91 come in great. Just need to save up for the HDTV (Next month)and I'm all set.

Does anyone know why OMNI2 is not part of the basic locals???? This would seem like a nice reward from expressvu for aiming correctly at 82. Just my $.02 until the HDTV arrives.


----------



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Rocco you have to notify your broker to call ExpressVu for the Nimiq2 upgrade to your account. You will then get Omni2,CH-M,ChannelM and a few more channels at no extra cost. Right now it is looking like anyone will need to see Nimiq2 to get all the new channels coming in Sept. Starting on Sept.04 COOL TV and Silver Screen Classics will be added to BEV. I`m sure the rest will be added through out the month.


----------



## rocco (Jun 7, 2003)

Thanks for the tip!!! I will let CanAM know that I have done the upgrade ASAP!!!!!!!

Why can't US DBS offer a great value like are neighbors to the north??????


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

I will also be using my Dish 500 for BEV when I upgrade to superdish, starting with just a basic 3100 receiver. Anyone else in South Florida have signal issues being this far south with the smaller dish? I would have just used a 24" dish, but I want to look at both birds. I also don't want to pay for a BEV 6000 right now, especially if the 811 comes out in the great white north soon at a lower price.

So DCX, if you hear anything about the BEV 811, be sure to let us know. I emailed Kusat, and they didn't know a thing about it. I hope it will come out soon after it is released here.


----------

